# what size of carrier do i need



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

i want to buy a purse carrier- what size will be good with still a bit of room-when she's full grown can you measure your carrier that you have that fits your full grown maltese


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I like to take Bonnie with me to the store to 'try on' a bag. It'll depend on how big she gets. (Bonnie is almost 9 pounds, so she wears a bag that fits her.) Alot of bags that you can buy online go by weight, too. Our Sue (Bentleyboy) makes bags and uses weight as her guide.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We "try on" bags too.....I can't remember how old your baby is, but you can't guarantee adult size/weight. Most of the websites that sell bags (i.e. www.shop-tag.com; muttropolis) will say the maximum weight the bag holds. Or you can get one for her now and if she outgrows it, get a new one!


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

i found one online that i want- so would you just humor me and measure the bag you are using for your full grown maltese


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> i found one online that i want- so would you just humor me and measure the bag you are using for your full grown maltese[/B]


I have a 3.3 pound girl and a 4.2 pound boy and this is the bag I use (only one dog in it at a time):
http://shop-tag.com/index.php?crn=213&...ion=show_detail
The denim is great, it goes with everything. I have the large size so the dog is not too cramped and can move around.

I also have this one in ivory:
http://shop-tag.com/index.php?crn=213&...ion=show_detail
but it collapses too much on the dog in my opinion. I would never put a 12 pound dog in this bag, its too small.

I have another Kwigy-Bo bag that they no longer make and it doesn't collapse. I'm thinking of getting the Alex in another color since I like it so much and the price is reasonable.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> i found one online that i want- so would you just humor me and measure the bag you are using for your full grown maltese[/B]


Its not that we don't want to help you, but the size of someone else's Maltese doesn't reflect on what the size of your Maltese will be full grown. I would talk you your breeder about your puppy's expected adult size. Your breeder will know how her lines grow and should be able to estimate your puppies adult weight. That should help you pick out a carrier. Good luck!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> i found one online that i want- so would you just humor me and measure the bag you are using for your full grown maltese[/B]



Have you measured your baby? That would give you a much better idea if the bag would fit her or not. Bonnie has some bags that are very large - she can turn around in them. It really depends on what you want from the bag. Do you want a snug fit? Or do you want a larger bag? Many bags sold online will give you a size chart that includes weight. Bonnie's bags are different sizes, some are snug and some aren't, so giving measurements of one bag wouldn't be representative of all.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The actual size of your dog grown will decide what carrier you use.
Until then your best bet is to invest in an inexpensive carrier that
will fit your pup if you can't wait. Most say weight limit but they 
should also give you the dimensions so you can measure your baby
to see if she will fit.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I agree with Brit. Get an inexpensive one, with room to move around, for now.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

mom and dad were 6 and 7lbs i believe is what she said- so those with a larger- lets say 7 or 8lb maltese- what size is your bags measurements?
I picked up the one at shopko- $20 was pink with pok a dots- anyone see this one? but it was too small- and she is only 11 weeks now at probably 3lbs- so yeah- I don't want to invest on something on line and have to pay to return it. we only have petco here- so i'd like to know those with "average" sized maltese- what size of bag? and where you got it


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> i found one online that i want- so would you just humor me and measure the bag you are using for your full grown maltese[/B]



What size is the bag you want? Myabe if you tell us the measurements we can help you figure out what size a Maltese it will hold. 

Cathy A


----------

